# Teacher with tattoo



## harrie91 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi guys. I did search this topic before posting but couldn't find any specifically to do with my issue. Basically I am moving out to Dubai to teach primary next month and I am a little concerned with the tattoo I have on my ankle it's a small one that is covered by trousers so it's not visible at all times. However it would be visible if I were to wear a dress to school. In my contract it specifically states that tattoos need to be covered up. Does this mean I need to apply makeup to my ankle?? Or because it's small and not 'offensive' (it's a feather with little birds) that they will just look past it? Can anyone offer me any advice? Thanks in advance.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/401074-shoes-tattoos-uae.html

The search function is your friend ....


----------



## harrie91 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks. But like I said. It doesn't really answer my question!! Seems to be just a lot of chat rather than advice.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I'd say If that's what your contract says, then that's what you do. If, when you're on the ground, and you see different at the school, then that's fine. If your tat is that small, it shouldn't be too difficult to cover anyway. It's got nothing to do with being offensive, but tattoos are against Islam. Having tattoos done here is illegal (although there are tattoo artists - some of whom are very good - but they work by recommendation only).


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

I wouldn't worry at all at worse the management would say put a plaster over it.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Wear ankle length boots.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

one of the PE teachers at my daughter's school has a massive tribal / Maori style tattoo on his back.
Although he doesn't wander around the school topless, it's very apparent through his shirt....

not sure on this particular school's policy.


----------



## safirah (Mar 5, 2014)

*cover ups*

You can purchase shoes to cover it. I plan to use bandaids in the worst case scenario.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Tattoo's aren't forbidden as such, it's haram to make permanent body alterations. As with anything religious there are degrees of interpretation. For some women this means leaving facial hair while others parade around like Beyonce in an abaya. Tattoos though are generally seen as no-no but due to the multicultural nature of Dubai, most people are used to seeing them.

At work I would keep them covered simply because the reason Dubai can be a back stabby, vindictive place at times. Some people put more effort into setting you up, passing blame and avoiding their work than they do their actual day to day jobs. 

Having a tattoo on display might give ammunition to these types and will complain regardless whether they have a problem with it or not.


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't see having tattoo would be an issue at all...unless its offensive which in ur case is not.

Having said that, its better to cover it when you go for an interview or at parents teacher meeting or any such occasions.Otherwise, nobody will bother about it.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

It would be best to keep it covered so wear trousers. School management may be flexible with it but some parents may not be so. Many of our teachers have tattoos which are required not to be on show. If it's in your contract then take that as the school policy and ethos.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

It will depend on the school. In my school they must not ever be seen, even through a shirt. On girl with full sleeves wears long sleeves all the time. One girl received a warning on her first day for showing her ankle tattoo, she now wears ankle boots all the time if she is a wearing skirt or dress.

Have a frank conversation with your principal so that you don't get into trouble....not what you want in your first weeks.

Everyone understands that we come from different walks of life, but different companies have different rules.

Good luck with the move...you'll love it! (Hopefully!)


----------



## Emaroyds (Apr 18, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much. The school I work in have several members of staff with tattoos (including me!). Some are more discrete and easier to hide than others. To my knowledge no one has ever been pulled up about them. It would be unlikely from what you have described that you will, but be prepared to cover it if necessary - maybe a plaster in your bag just in case.


----------

